# Disney Blu-ray Pixar: Cars and Ratatouille



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I picked up Cars and Ratatouille on Blu-ray from Best Buy for $18.95/each by using the price match of Target at $23.95 and then you get $10 off for buying 2 select Disney titles on the same receipt. I could have saved a little more at the Shack store through Amazon, but I got an additional $5 off when I also picked up the Ratatouille Character set for my daughter, which is nice to have.

Cars and Rat. are both true reference quality Blu-rays for video, and especially audio. These are MUST OWN discs, even if you're not an animation kind of person. The audio on Ratatouille is just out of this world. This is easily the best soundtrack that I've even heard. Easily! The bass is very powerful in many scenes, but never out of place for the action on screen. The score fits perfectly and carries a lot of emotion. WOW is all I can say. I have waited a long time for these and I've had very high expectations and they have all been met and then some.


----------

